
Neat trick for CSS object-fit fallback on Edge (and other browsers) - primozcigler
https://medium.com/@primozcigler/neat-trick-for-css-object-fit-fallback-on-edge-and-other-browsers-afbc53bbb2c3
======
primozcigler
This is my first post here in HN, though I am regular visitor. So first of all
- hello everyone! :)

Let me know if you have any questions related to the linked article.

